# head lights



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

has anyone else had problems with the wire harness that connects to your headlights melting after installing aftermarket headlights? i.e. xenon bulbs


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i havent had that problem, but the reason the harness melts is because u used higher wattage bulbs than you shouldve


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

went with the lowest wattage bulb i could get i think it is like 55w


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

go with the 35


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Silverstar are good


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> *Silverstar are good *



i'll second that


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

i third that and i found out that silver star now makes H3 bulbs for our or... 200sx fogs lights 19.99 at autozone!!!! so no more dim fogs and now my lights will match hehe


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *go with the 35 *


35 watts is too low for headlights. Stock should be 55/60


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

That always happens. It did that to my G-Pa's Regal. If you go with a true H.I.D. kit (or a low enough wattage bulb) you won't have any problems.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *35 watts is too low for headlights. Stock should be 55/60 *



yea, thats right, i got it mixed up with the foglights.....i think


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> the reason the harness melts is because u used higher wattage bulbs than you shouldve


Same thing happened to my pals civic


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *i'll second that *


ill third it


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *ill third it *



it has already been "third-ed" by bugnlv......lol


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i dont know what the deal is i have already replaced the wire harness once and i got rid of the xenon headlights and tried the el chepo sylvania headlights from autozone. needless to say the harness has melted again


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *it has already been "third-ed" by bugnlv......lol *


damnit...i didnt see that...

i fourth it then


----------



## bwolf123 (Jul 24, 2002)

Mine melted too. Once I replaced them with the $6.00 pep boys ones I didnt have any further problems.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

droppinbottom said:


> has anyone else had problems with the wire harness that connects to your headlights melting after installing aftermarket headlights? i.e. xenon bulbs


I certainly HOPE that 'xenon' isn't code for RICER BLUE


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

bwolf123 said:


> Mine melted too. Once I replaced them with the $6.00 pep boys ones I didnt have any further problems.



..same here, I tried the Nokya bulbs & they melted my harness.. ..so I upgraded to the Nokya harnesses..& no problems since


----------

